# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  مبدل برای ps2 به pc

## hamed jalili

سلام دوستان 
من دنبال یه مبدل خوب برای اجرای بازی MetalgearSolid 3  که کنسول اون PS2 هست ، می گردم 

لینک هایی هم که در تاپیک های قبلی بود کار نمی کنن 

لطف اگه مطمئن هستین کار می کنه لینک Download ش رو بهم بدین

----------


## kochol

سلام
البته من خودم تا حالا امتحان نکردم ولی دوستان می گن برنامه هایی که هستش فقط dvd های اورجینال رو می خونن.

----------


## hamed jalili

من محض احتیاط DVD اورجینال گرفتم ولی نتونستم بازش کنم

لطفا اگه برنامه خوبی سراغ دارین بهم اطلاع بدین

----------


## AliyerEdon

بی خیال مبدل شو چون پیدا نمی شه. من کلی گشم و تجربه ی زیادی کسب کردم. اونقدر گشتم پیدا نشد تا Ps2 رفت Ps3 اومد. :لبخند:

----------


## javad490

*با سلام.*
*شما میتوانید برنامه اجرای بازی های پلی استیشن ps1 را که تحت ویندوز ایکس پی کار میکند از سایت من دانلود کنید. من نیز مدتی دنبال شبیه ساز ps2 بودم و لی برنامه های که پیدا کردم درست عمل نمی کردند.*
*سایت من: www.geocities.com/karajjavad*

----------

